# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Türklerin ve Türkiye'nin Toplum Yapısı

## bozok

*Türklerin ve Türkiye'nin Toplum Yapısı*



*Araştırma - İnceleme /Genel* 

*Türklerin ve Türkiye'nin Toplum Yapısı*


*.İsmail Arabacı*

*.Yayın B*

*Â· Basım Tarihi : 10 - 2009*

*Â· ISBN : 9786055622053*

*Â· Sayfa Sayısı : 835*


İsmail Arabacı, yoğun bir emek ürünü olduğu ilk başkışta kendini belli eden bu eserinde, öncelikle Türkiye ve çevresindeki Türkleri ele alıyor, ikinci olarak da ülkemizde yaşayan ve Türkçeden başka dil konuşan toplum grupları üzerinde duruyor. Toplum olarak Türk sayılmayan gruplar hakkında sağlıklı ve bilimsel bilgiler ortaya koyuyor. 

üzellikle, belirli odakların kasıtlı bir biçimde ve çarpıtarak gündeme getirdikleri Türkiye'nin toplum yapısını bilimsel disiplinle ve gerçekçi bir bakış açısıyla mercek altına alıyor.Eseri ilgi çekici kılan bir başka yanı da Türk adı ve Tarihte Türklük konularının yetkin bir biçimde incelenmiş olmasıdır. Fakat yazar yalnızca tarihi ele almakla, okuyucuyu tarihe yolculuk yaptırmakla kalmıyor; yakın ve uzak çevremizdeki Türk varlığı üzerinde yeterince bilgi sahibi olmayan insanlarımızı Türk coğrafyasında zevkli ve meraklı bir geziye de çıkarıyor, işlediği konular ve zengin içeriğiyle, tarih bilinci ve ulusal bilincimizi pekiştirmek için çok gerekli bulunduğundan kuşku duyulmayacak olan bu önemli eser, sık sık müracaat edilecek bir başucu kitabı olmayı fazlasıyla hak ediyor.

_"Efendiler! Bu insanlık dünyasında en az yüz milyonu aşan nüfustan oluşan bir büyük Türk milleti vardır ve bu milletin yeryüzündeki genişliği nispetinde tarih sahasında da bir derinliği vardır."_

*Gazi Mustafa Kemal*

----------

